# carbon



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

i heard that the carbon can be reused if put out in the sun..its called reactivating the carbon.. how true is this if true at all


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what are u using ure carbon for....i never use carbon unless trying to take meds out of a tank


----------



## werbs (May 11, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> what are u using ure carbon for....i never use carbon unless trying to take meds out of a tank


So how does your tank smell??


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you change water frequently you won't really have a smell.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** got no smell at all...u dont need carbon unless ur trying to remove something from the water...with proper water maintainance and regular water changes is all u will need to keep a tank healthy....my tank smells wonderful...with a hint of aloe vera from the melafix once a week after the change


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

my water doesnt smell. i know you suppose to use carbon to keep you water from smelling and crystal clear..im just curious about reusing carbon after it sits in the sun.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

also tell me more about this aloe vera from the melafix


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

meafix its an all natural medication used the help the healing of open sores or damage from a fight, and works as a great preventative for finrot and some bacterial infections i believe a great product to use IMO...i add the recommended dosage after every water change once a week.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The last I checked reactivating carbon required baking.
You need to use an oven at high heat for an extended period of time.
Not worth the time or effort.

I guess the sun could do it but it would have to be a hot summer day and need direct sun light.
By the way, as long as you are using carbon the melafix won't work. :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

smellsfishy1 said:


> The last I checked reactivating carbon required baking.
> You need to use an oven at high heat for an extended period of time.
> Not worth the time or effort.
> 
> ...


good point...this of many reasons if why i dont use carbon theres just no constant need for it


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> good point...this of many reasons if why i dont use carbon theres just no constant need for it


I'd question the need for melafix as well.

Check this info on conditoiners. From the site:

_Aloe vera. In the 1980s, gel derived from the subtropical succulent Aloe vera experienced a 
faddish popularity phase where it started to appear in some of the unlikeliest consumer 
products. Aloe vera gel has a numbing effect on the nerve endings in human skin, so it's 
genuinely welcome in the kitchen to soothe minor burns. Its gel keeps damaged tissues from 
drying, and to that extent Aloe vera "promotes healing." It has never had any legitimate use in 
aquariums, where drying of tissues is scarcely an issue. None whatsoever. Pure marketing._

Here's some info on carbon. According to the site, you'd need an 1800 degree oven.

HTH and just my .02


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

it does things beyond just the healing of wounds though... correct me if im wrong?

MelaFix
Contains the natural botanical extract from the Tea Tree (Melaleuca), an excellent alternative to resistant strains of bacteria that are unaffected by traditional medications. Treats bacterial infections such as red ulcers, fin and tail rot, cloudy eyes, mouth fungus, and others in as little as 4 days. Also heals open wounds, ulcers, and damaged fins. Doesn't affect pH; safe for invertebrates.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It really doesn't do much for a full blown illness.
At that point you need a stronger antibiotic.
It is a mild preventative at best, not truly a remedy for illness.
Their claims are a bit exaggerated.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not claiming anything...i put the melafix in with everywater change i think it does a great job as a preventative as u stated....i dont expect it to treat a full blown illness which is why its constantly added everyweek.....i have yet to lose a fish to disease so IMO it cant hurt. And yes i am anal about how clean my tank is anyways....so while its not necessary to use melafix i think is a great product and use it regularly.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> MelaFix
> Contains the natural botanical extract from the Tea Tree (Melaleuca), an excellent alternative to resistant strains of bacteria that are unaffected by traditional medications. Treats bacterial infections such as red ulcers, fin and tail rot, cloudy eyes, mouth fungus, and others in as little as 4 days. Also heals open wounds, ulcers, and damaged fins. Doesn't affect pH; safe for invertebrates.


There's no regulation of fish products/medicines. I could put whatever I wanted in a bottle and make 
claims and sell it and no one would come knocking on my door. Fish hobbyists need to call out these 
sellers of products and insist on studies/evidence to support the claims. They prey on our good 
intentions to do the best we can for our fish. Truth is, keeping your tank clean as you do is the best 
thing you can do for your fish, and is what I would credit with not having disease issues. I used things 
in the past that I don't anymore. I started to question and took the approach that unless I could point 
to some specific, verifiable benefit, it doesn't go in the tank. Just my way, but certainly not the only way. 
Everyone can do with their tank and hobby as they will. Just giving my .02 because I believe there are 
many out there who prey on hobbyists and are happy to take their money for products that do nothing.
For some, that's all they do is make additives. They're hoping we'll believe. If we don't, they're out of 
business.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

where can i purchase this melafix..so is carbon over rated..i am getting ready to set up a 265 gal freshwater..with 300gal wetdry, mag 12 and mag 9, and 25wat uv, i just want to have the best clearest water possible to keep my fish happy..i will have 2 pacus, a shovelnose, chanel cat, 2 j. demsey, texas, 4 oscars, copressor, firemouth, snook, blue gill, and a peacock bass.all fish are 6'' or larger.please give me all suggestions, about keeping good quality water..thanks guys


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> i just want to have the best clearest water possible to keep my fish happy


Large water changes and good filtration. Additives and carbon aren't the solution, particularly with the fish you're keeping. Carbon won't do anything that a water change won't do.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

so if the water smells a little or water looks a little cloudy..just do a water change is what you suggest..so what is the big deal about carbon


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> so if the water smells a little or water looks a little cloudy..just do a water change is what you suggest..


If the water smells or looks cloudy, it may be a sign of a large organic load. For a tank like you're going 
with, it can very quickly become loaded with all types of organic wastes. I'd go with heavy mechanical 
filtration and large frequent water changes that coincided with substrate vacuuming. Clean your 
mechanical filtration often. Go with an overall, long term strategy, rather than trying a quick fix for a 
problem. For carbon to be useful in your situation you'd need quite a lot of it, and you'd need to change it 
often, maybe even weekly. It'd be costly. The water changes, etc that I recommend negate the need for 
the carbon and will have more of a positive effect.

Carbon can be effective in some applications where there's the need to remove meds, etc. Or, if there's 
a specific contaminant in your water that you know carbon will remove. I just don't see the point in using 
it to remove organics. There are more effective, cheaper ways. Water changes, etc should be part of 
routine maintenance anyway. It's not like you can choose either going with carbon or doing water 
changes.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

prov356, i am always interested in what you say and advices you give.

so my question is what are the stuff you use on a regular basis for your tanks?

as for me i stayed away from a lot of products and only uses 
water conditioner, epsom salt, iodized salt, baking soda, ammolock and carbon.
i only use ammolock when i add new fishes and now im questioning the carbon.
plus my ammonia seems always a bit high according to my ammonia card.

prov, which would you say is the best water conditioner?
i like the stress coat and i only use the ph buffer recipe because my water is 
only at 6.8ph from the tap.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I only have chlorine in my tap, so I mix up some dechlor with sodium thiosulfate crystals. I got away from 
the conditioners because I don't like the 'slime coat feature'. Whether synthetic or an irritant to help 
them stimulate their own, I don't want it in my tanks.

The only other things I use are epsom and baking soda if/when needed. I can measure the need and 
point to a benefit. Anything else I don't use, so no salt, iodized or otherwise. You'd have to go by gut 
feeling on that one, so I don't. I'd only use ammolock if you tested for and measured ammonia. No 
reason otherwise. No harm, but no reason. If you're getting an ammonia reading on a regular basis, 
then I'd search out the source. Do you have chloramine in your tap water, and does it test positive for 
ammonia? If not, then try a different test kit to rule that out. If you're still getting an ammonia reading and 
it's not a new tank, then it really needs some investigating and more details would be needed on 
filtration and cleaning routine of the tank. But, a typical established tank should read 0 ammonia all the 
time unless you get a brief reading after water changes with chloramine in the water.

So, specifics on tank, inhabitants, maintenance, filtration, and test results and I can help you track 
down the ammonia source.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

why use epson salt..and what is this dechlor with sodium thiosulfate crystals


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the tank is 125gal, with 10 mpimbwes mostly 3-4", 1 a. calvus, blood parrot and N. sexfasciatus.
i recently got rid of the poop machine, aka pleco.

my maintenance is 30% wc by weekly or 50% every two weeks.
i surface vacuum when needed and deep vacuum the sand every 2 weeks.

i have a 30 gallon sump as my filtration.
sometime i notice my ammonia meter gets darker after wc.

i wil have to test my tap water and tank water and let you know.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> sometime i notice my ammonia meter gets darker after wc.


I would guess you have chloramines then, but best to check with you water supplier. You can usually 
find their water report online via Google. If so, then that's normal to see an ammonia spike after a 
water change. If you use a condiioner that deals with chloramine, then it'll detox the ammonia, so it's not 
a concern. Also sounds like your stocking and maintenance is good, so I'm betting it's the chloramine.



> why use epson salt..and what is this dechlor with sodium thiosulfate crystals


Epson salt raises GH or total hardness. There's some debate as to whether it's really needed. I've 
used it off an on and can't say that I've seen my fish better or worse off either way.

Sodium thiosulfate is what's in many dechlorinators. You can mix up your own by buying the crystals 
from a chemical supply place. Be warned though that this is only a good idea if your water does NOT 
contain chloramine, just chlorine.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i just contacted my region and ask them them to email me a copy of the districts water report.

i will have my tank water tested again. i also noticed my ammonia card never seem to go to 
the safe area, which means the card never turns yellow.

so your saying i shouldnt worry but i should use a water conditioner that deals with chloramine.


----------



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

I've always questioned what aloe and other chemicals and conditioners does to the fishes gills. 
Does anyone have any info on that concern?

No offense to anyone but I like my air free of second hand smoke, car exhaust, etc.
I'm sure a fish prefers its water w/o gunky aloe and other things in it that coats its gills and
prevents it from extracting oxygen.

Thoughts?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> so your saying i shouldnt worry but i should use a water conditioner that deals with chloramine.


Once that's confirmed by your water report (chloramines), then yes, just use a conditioner that deals with chloramine. I'd also suggest testing with the drop test kit. I don't know how reliable the cards are. If the ammonia is from chloramine, then you'll get an ammonia reading after a water change, but should be brief, no more than a couple of hours or so. If the liquid tests confirm an ammonia level that never goes away, then it's time to investigate further to find the source.

*r6racer75*, no studies done that I know of, but I'm wiith you 100%. :thumb: But, I take a position of having to see the need proven before I use it, not the proven harm before I stop.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 23, 2009)

I prefer keeping a bag of carbon in one filter. I actually notice a difference in water clarity using the Black Magic research grade. And God only knows what other garbage chemicals are in our city water, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Deviate said:


> ...And God only knows what other garbage chemicals are in our city water, so I'll stick with it.


+1

I drop a small bag of carbon in with my other filter media in my Eheim canister.

Before the water reaches my tank, it runs through several hundred feet of vinyl, PVC, CPVC, and other tubing and pipes. The possibility of there being some other contaminants from PVC glue or heavy metals from pipes is pretty high, so I figure it may help remove some of that garbage if it does find its way into my tank. I don't know how long it stays "active", but my water has been perfect, and I have lost 1 fish out of about 50 in the past year. I don't think that it hurts per say.

That being said, carbon is definitely not a substitute for proper water changes. When I was a kid, I thought that carbon was what kept the tank clean. The amount of carbon needed to keep the water clean without doing regular maintenance is quite alarming!

If you do water changes on a regular basis and run proper filtration equipment, carbon is not a necessity.

Concerning water conditioners, I've had excellent luck with Seachem Prime. It works on Chlorine, Chloromine, and claims to attack heavy metals as well. Its main ingredient is sodium thiosulfate (go figure  )


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

prov:
i got the water report and it does contain chloramine.
i bought the drop ammonia test kit and its fairly in the yellow color according to the chart.
it looks good. it looks like my ammonia card is no good.

can ammolock be use as a water conditioner?
or is half ammolock and half stress coat?
the reason i ask is they're on sale for 99censt for small bottles.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Ammo lock and Stress Coat will remove chlorine & chloramine from tap water, although I don't know if it is _meant_ to be a tapwater dechloronator.

It seems to me that the main use for Ammo Lock would be removing ammonia from the water. What concerns me is that in a well established tank, you shouldn't have hardly any ammonia in the water at all, as your biofiltration would take care of it. With no ammonia in the water, I'd be a little worried about adding chemicals to the tank that would be on the search for ammonia. This is the same reason why many people with well water don't use a dechloronator at all....it is adding extra chemicals for no reason.

Most tap water conditioners contain sodium thiosulfate as the primary redox reducer. It doesn't touch chloramine however, which is why many of these other conditioners are needed. While this itself is pretty inert, I'm more concerned with the electrolytes and other extra stuff left over.

I'm not a big fan of any chemical with amine (like the stress coat/stress zyme) due to the potentially toxic reaction it can have with certain other chemicals. While this probably won't happen, it still seems unnecessary to have that stuff in there.

If it were me, I'd just get a bottle of inexpensive concentrated tap water conditioner without the extras and use that.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

so whats a decent water conditioner out there?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> can ammolock be use as a water conditioner?


The only 'conditoning' water needs is in regards to chlorine or chloramine and the resluting ammonia from the break of the chlorine-ammonia bond.

From the API site:

_Works instantly, in both fresh and saltwater, to detoxify ammonia and remove chlorine and chloramines. Locks up ammonia in a non-toxic form until it can be broken down by the tank's natural biological filter. _

So, yes, you can use it and it's all you need. Sounds like a good solution.


----------

